

What is the plan? One Year. Three Phases. A World of Change.  - nottwo
http://www.whatis-theplan.org/

======
sblom
There are certainly aspects of this movement to which I'm sympathetic, and I
see lots of ingredients in their campaign that give it a good shot of taking
root. But I wonder if there's really enough passion in anonymous sympathizers
or if it's mostly just entertained on-looking.

